# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Καφές ο μεγαλύτερος εχθρός μου

## papad92

27 ετών, πήγα σήμερα στο ρεπό μου στο κλασσικό beach bar με τις φίλες μου, παράγγειλα τον γνωστό σε όλους πλέον ντεκαφεινε μου, απολάμβανα τον ήλιο κ όλα καλα... έλα μου όμως που ο σερβιτόρος μου έφερε κανονικο καφέ κι όχι ντεκαφ, κι αν διάβασα καλα με βάση τα σύμπτωματα μου, έχω δυσανεξία στη καφεΐνη. Μετά από 1 ώρα κ κάτι που τον είχα πιει, ένιωσα πόνο στο στομάχι κ τρέμουλο, ένιωθα δηλαδή όπως νιώθει κάποιος όταν πεινάει φρικτά κ έχει να φάει ώρες. Μετά άρχισαν οι ναυτιες, διαρροιες, ατονία απαλευτη, μαζί με το τρέμουλο σε χέρια πόδια κ λίγο κεφάλι. Γυρίζοντας σπίτι σε άθλια κατάσταση κ ενώ πλέον ήμουν σίγουρη ότι φταίει η καφεΐνη (ρώτησα αν ο καφές μ ήταν ντεκαφ κ πήρα αρνητική απαντηση) ξαπλώνω, κ αρχίζουν οι...αρρυθμιες; ταχυπαλμιες; τέλος παντων είχα αίσθημα πολύ δυνατών κ έντονων παλμών, οι οποίοι δεν σταματουσαν φυσικά κ νόμιζα ότι επαθα καρδιακό κ θα μείνω στον τόπο, κ κατέληξα με μια ωραιότατη κρισαρα πανικού μετά από 6-7 μήνες που νόμιζα πως είχα ξεμπερδέψει. Τώρα έχουν περάσει γύρω στις 8 ώρες απ την κρίση, κ νιώθω ευαισθησία στο στήθος κ φόβο για την καρδιά μ όπως κ τότε... Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος που να το έχει βιώσει αυτό λόγο του καφέ ή ειμαι ένα πάρτυ μόνη μ;;;

----------


## geodim

Καλημέρα, προσωπικά δεν έχω βιώσει κάτι τόσο έντονο αλλά γνωρίζω άτομο με ευαισθησία στην καφεινη εξ αιτίας τής οποίας έχει σταματήσει τον καφέ (πίνει κάτι από κριθάρι αν θυμάμαι καλά) , τα αναψυκτικά με καφεινη , μέχρι και τις περισσότερες σοκολάτες και γλυκά με σοκολάτα. Αυτός πάθαινε κάτι σαν υπερδιέγερση , ταχυκαρδίες, τρέμουλο, για ύπνο δε συζητάμε καν.
Να ξέρεις η καφεινη έχει χρόνο ημιζωής 6 ώρες στο σώμα ή 3-4 αν καπνίζεις. Οπότε και 8 ώρες μετά , ακόμη μπορεί να υπάρχει καφεινη στον οργανισμό σου και να νιώθεις κάπως.

----------


## vickie_victoria

Άπειρες φορες κ χτες ήπια έναν φραπέ κ άρχισαν αμέσως οι ταχυπαλμιες. Είναι κ επειδή το χουμε στο μυαλό μας κ αυτό τα κάνει χειρότερα. Εγώ προσωπικά παίρνω ένα ντεπον κ αμέσως ηρεμώ φεύγουν όλα τρεμουλο ταχυπαλμιες ανησυχια όλα. Έτσι κ μια φίλη μου άρχισε να τρέμει μετά τον καφέ κ της έδωσα ένα ντεπον κ συνήλθε. Αν θες μια φορά δοκιμασε το.

----------


## papad92

Θα το δοκιμάσω σίγουρα! Ότι βοηθάει καλοδεχούμενο :)

----------


## papad92

Το χειρότερο όλων είναι ότι κατέληξα με κρίση πανικού, κατά τ'άλλα κάπως παλευοταν η κατάσταση ????????

----------


## vickie_victoria

Πολλές φορές μόλις έπινα καφέ πάθαινα στο καπάκι πανικό γιατί Νομίζα ότι θα με πειράξει κ θα πάθω ταχυπαλμιες κτλ κ μόλις έπαιρνα ντεπον ήμουν οκ. Ο ορισμός της αυθυποβολής τι να κάνουμε..

----------


## Ds1

Αυτο με τον καφε σημερα ακομα κ τώρα δεν πέρασε μπορω να πω..ειχα βδομάδες να πιω κ μολις ήπια σημερα μετα απο ωρα με πιανει τρεμουλο και κατι σαν ανησυχια..πριν λιγο ταχυπαλμιες και έξαψη αλλα δεν τα δινω σημασια πλέον λεω μεσα μου σε λιγο ολα θα περάσουν. Το κακο είναι οτι ενω ξερω οτι με χαλαει ο καφες καποιες φορες τον έχω αναγκη κ πινω

----------


## papad92

Γενικά από εκείνη τη μερα μόλις βιώσω κάποια έντονη ψυχολογική κατάσταση με πιάνει αρρυθμία /ταχυπαλμία/δύσπνοια και γενικά τρόμος πως η καρδιά μου έχει θέμα...

----------

